

Write You a StarCraft AI in Clojure - omni
http://blog.travisthieman.com/write-you-a-starcraft-ai-in-clojure/

======
omni
Author here, happy to entertain questions / beratements on the project. Also,
if you happen to know a lot about how Java packaging works and want to
contribute, please get in touch!

~~~
tensaix2j
Is it possible to convert that to ruby? Does BWAPI work with ruby?

~~~
omni
Here's how the hierarchy works:

BWAPI is the C++ library that you inject into the Brood War process. JNIBWAPI
is the Java library that uses JNI to interface with BWAPI. Korhal's Clojure
API talks to JNIBWAPI.

You'd need to insert Ruby somewhere into the process, either talking to C++ or
Java.

------
groquest
Impressive! I can't wait to play with the finished version of this. Is making
such AI in Starcraft 2 impossible? This could be much more fun if it were in
SC2.

~~~
omni
There are no plans for SC2. See this bit of the BWAPI FAQ:
[https://code.google.com/p/bwapi/wiki/FAQ#Will_there_be_an_AP...](https://code.google.com/p/bwapi/wiki/FAQ#Will_there_be_an_API_like_this_for_Starcraft_II)?

------
holyjaw
I would love to see this pitted against one of the Brood War legends. It would
be a modern day Deep Blue event.

~~~
omni
It would lose. Badly. :-) I think there was an event like this with one of the
more established BW AIs a while back, though.

